
Show HN: SleepsToSanta.com - Speech Synthesizer API experiment - sleepstosanta
http://www.sleepstosanta.com/?voice=Bells
======
sleepstosanta
SleepsToSanta.com is built using Google App Engine (PHP) and Google Chrome's
Speech Synthesis API.

This was a project to learn how the text to speech API works and I thought
coming up to Christmas it might be fun :)

